# 1000 plant indoor bust



## NorCalHal (Aug 28, 2009)

Some people are just plain dumb.

First off, these cats were stealing power...secondly..they were rocking 60 some lights with 1000 plants...AND NO CARBON FILTER!

You can view the vid, but all in all, the cops pull someone over near the grow, and all they smelled was growing herb, which led them to the warehouse.

Dumb.

hXXp://www.ktla.com/videobeta/watch/?watch=cf5b3b33-b1d7-40da-beac-06a4647e0416&src=front


XX to tt


----------



## umbra (Aug 28, 2009)

there will always be people that dont get it.


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 28, 2009)

Whats crazy unbra...is if they followed all the rules, and had thier paperwork correct, they would have been in no trouble at all.

I see alot, and I hear of even more. The "underground" scene STILL overshadows the "legit" scene.

I talked to a cool cat yesterday, for example. Been growing for a long time and I asked hime what his Dr. reccomended as far as plants count. He told me he does not have his and doesn't want it because he doesn't want to be on a "Goverment" list.

Ignorant to say the least. Have fun in Jail.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 28, 2009)

60 HID's, 1,000 plants with more "rooms" on the way, and not a single odor filter?

This guy was too stooopid to grow.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 28, 2009)

your right nch, they were dumb on the grow. as far as getting legal, thats another can of worms over in michigan.

i've been underground for 32 years. i do want to be legit. someone is making it very hard for us to do this up here. out of 9 doctors i've contacted, all said no rec. theres a place i can go over in detroit to get one, but this is a 4 hour road trip. to some, that is nothing. it is to me. i'm lucky to ride 30 miles from home, let alone 250.

whats messed up, is i qualify for a rec for multiple illnesses. the hep-c i'm carry'in is the no brainer. all docs say is thier hands are tied. it's the organizations they work for doing this. even the private practice dr's will not give a rec. ????????????????????????????????????????????????????

i've contacted every major hospital in our area to no avail. why are they making the transition so hard???

so, for now, i got no choice, but to stay underground, til some changes are made up here...Irish...


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 28, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> your right nch, they were dumb on the grow. as far as getting legal, thats another can of worms over in michigan.
> 
> i've been underground for 32 years. i do want to be legit. someone is making it very hard for us to do this up here. out of 9 doctors i've contacted, all said no rec. theres a place i can go over in detroit to get one, but this is a 4 hour road trip. to some, that is nothing. it is to me. i'm lucky to ride 30 miles from home, let alone 250.
> 
> ...


 
I understand about the driving, Irish. I hate driving. I don't mean just a little, I hate it a bunch. I have to think hard about driving 30 miles to the next city. It's a major trip.

When I have to go somewhere on a one-time-basis, that's further than I feel like driving, I take the bus. It's a no brainer. I sit back, set my cell phone on alarm-vibrate for the "near-time" and read a book for an hour or two.

Jump a cab, do what I have to do and get the next bus back.

Piece of cake.

Go get the Docs rec man! Damn I wish I could. Florida will have it in 2099.

The heck with that driving!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Aug 28, 2009)

crazy wish i would of met those people im sure they were growing for medical patients theres hundreds of clubs everywhere now well hopefully these are the peeps that been supplying the taste-less meds


----------



## beege (Aug 29, 2009)

How do you go about getting a higher plant recomendation from the doc? I have a card, but no reference to plant numbers in my paperwork. Been some heat in my area just trying to cover my ***.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Aug 29, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Go get the Docs rec man! Damn I wish I could. Florida will have it in 2099.



i would drive are far as needed IF i could get a Doc's rec.  i dont understand people complaining about the difficulties of obtaining a rec when their state acknowledges MMJ.  at least you have an option of becoming legal, move to Fla and experience our laws.

Stoney, 2099 is probably correct b/c PUFMM isnt generating much momentum.  well, it looks like our only hope for change is your suggestion of writing a letter to the POTUS.

i hate their acronym, i think it takes away from the message of medical cannabis by playing into the stereotypical image the public has for people who smoke pot.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 29, 2009)

heres a list of dr's in cali that give reccomendations..if they dont give you the card you dont pay...so they give it lol. they even allow it for insomnia and painful menstual cycles..so no need to be chronicly ill or anything. wish I had info for other states sorry guys..maybe someone at medicann would iknow?

http://www.medicannusa.com/


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 29, 2009)

You guys are crazy. I LOVE TO DRIVE. I put 30,000+ documented miles on my cars every year for the last 9 years. 

Tokicos/Eibachs/ESBushing kit/Motor Swap+tune...way better then ANY new car....

...and will make any fun loving person with somewhat of a (for lack of a better word) deathwish- enjoy their day so much more and be so much happier.But then again this is MP.com and not a car enthusiast website.



Back on topic...NO FILTERS! THESE GUYS DIDNT DESERVE TO GROW GOOD HERB  NOT THINKING LIKE THAT.


----------



## Locked (Aug 29, 2009)

Well here in NJ they are going to make it legal but only if you are on your death bed...  Here is an excerpt from a local article...I don't think this state will ever be like California and that is what they are trying to avoid....ugggh 


"The State Police and the New Jersey Army National Guard took to the South Jersey skies in a Black Hawk helicopter last week to train officers how to locate and bust marijuana growers.

A day later, lawmakers in Trenton approved a bill they hope, if enacted, would allow seriously ill residents to legally use marijuana for medical purposes.

The two events highlight a thorny question for New Jersey: How do you make it legal for some residents to smoke pot, while it's against the law for everyone else? Lawmakers are looking at 13 states that allow medical marijuana to make sure the legislation they pass has enough restrictions so only those who really need it can get it.

*One mantra they seem to have adopted: Don't be like California.* "


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 29, 2009)

beege said:
			
		

> How do you go about getting a higher plant recomendation from the doc? I have a card, but no reference to plant numbers in my paperwork. Been some heat in my area just trying to cover my ***.


 

tell him you have a  small indoor grow space and have to keep the plants tiny..therefore you need more. thats what I did


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 29, 2009)

I have to drive especially if I am not smoking otherwise I climb the walls on road trips..


----------



## CallMeAFool2 (Aug 29, 2009)

For someone stupid, as the guys growing here in this video, does REC mean Recomendation? I know you must be referring to authorization for a patient.

Is there ignorance of the law in this case, or would you go to jail just the same. You have an authorization for your medical illness, you move to a new state, one , like most, totally unfriendly to medical prescriptions for Marijuana. If you just went about your business, grew your 3 or 4 plants, do you think you would have any sympathy from a court if you had not CHECKED into it, you just lived with your script?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 30, 2009)

watever happens to all the grow lights and the rest the equipment the police sieze?  ya think that the hydro companies taht sell used grow lights, refurbished, etc.... buy them all up for dirt cheap at impound liek auctions and resell them to other growers again who in some cases will get siezed again from police and thus continue....? LOL  just a thought..


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 30, 2009)

They sell all that stuff Zip at Auctions. I have seen huge BINS of lights and grow equipment...but I wouldn't touch it if it was free.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 30, 2009)

i wonder who does buy em up tho? i bet it is them vendors who sell the refurbs or used lights ...


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Aug 30, 2009)

check it out hxxp://www.propertyroom.com/ i wouldnt buy grow lights from them maybie you guys might like something else


----------



## zipflip (Aug 31, 2009)

hmm thats crazy .
 neat site tho. maybe find soem good deals on lotta other stuff liek ya said tho. 
thanks


----------



## zipflip (Aug 31, 2009)

> Fraud ProtectionAt PropertyRoom.com, we consider it our mission to create and maintain a Fraud Free online marketplace. To that end, we go to great extent to provide you with a secure and reliable experience. We uniquely possess expertise in both law enforcement and ecommerce security. When doing business with PropertyRoom.com, you can trust in every transaction and communication. Consider yourself safe with us.
> 
> Our Promise to You
> 
> ...


this was on teh site too. but wats this mean. i wondr if its a deal liek where these guys(teh site) sells stuff for them liek them ebay hock shops all over. and if teh buyers info is privat or kept between you and just them or the person who's sellin the item as well in this case bein the po po's who sellin confiscated grow lights... 
  woudl any you trust it.? seems as tho a guy/gal coudl pick up some cheap stuff on there maybe idk.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 31, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> this was on teh site too. but wats this mean. i wondr if its a deal liek where these guys(teh site) sells stuff for them liek them ebay hock shops all over. and if teh buyers info is privat or kept between you and just them or the person who's sellin the item as well in this case bein the po po's who sellin confiscated grow lights...
> woudl any you trust it.? seems as tho a guy/gal coudl pick up some cheap stuff on there maybe idk.


For some reason, the buying of grow lights and other growing materials from a police auction seems wrong to me in a "stay out of jail" kind of wrong.

The cops aren't stupid. They know this stuff is used to grow.

So some guy pulls in, buys a truck load of grow lights FROM the cops, and expects the cops to not care what it's used for?

Seems like the cops would be smart enough to look at this buyers address and make a call to his local cops and say "Hey, just thought you might want to know that a guy named Joe Smith who lives at 999 Elm Street in your town, just bought a truck load of marijuana grow lights and equipment from our Police auction. You might want to keep an eye on this guy to see if he uses it again for the same thing.

"Oh, ok Pete, thanks for the tip"

If I were a bacon humping piggy, I honestly believe I would think of that.

Don't you guys? I mean really!

Or maybe I'm misunderstanding what you mean.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 31, 2009)

oh of course. but i was just inquiring on the fact of maybe its just some third party type deal and nothin is exchanged and tehres some law or stipulation etc governing it or some bull but yeah no doubt i would automatically assume duh on it al too like ya said. but hey who knows now a days too wit things teh way they go an such. 
  nothin amazes me anymore these days LOL


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 31, 2009)

My uncle bought a light from an auction last year, its a peice of crap but it works for his needs.  He never got hassled, but he ordered online with a prepaid card and had it sent to his brothers house lol.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 31, 2009)

CallMeAFool2 said:
			
		

> For someone stupid, as the guys growing here in this video, does REC mean Recomendation? I know you must be referring to authorization for a patient.
> 
> Is there ignorance of the law in this case, or would you go to jail just the same. You have an authorization for your medical illness, you move to a new state, one , like most, totally unfriendly to medical prescriptions for Marijuana. If you just went about your business, grew your 3 or 4 plants, do you think you would have any sympathy from a court if you had not CHECKED into it, you just lived with your script?


 
Callme....You can not cross State lines with controlled substances (drug/MJ), even if you have a recomendation.  Igonorance is NEVER an excuse before the law.  I wanted to take my meds into Nevada, no go.  You will be treated as a criminal, or ticketed at the very least.
Good luck to you.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Aug 31, 2009)

one of you guys try it out let me know it is pretty crazy how low those hoods cost but i really want a ballast


----------



## CallMeAFool2 (Aug 31, 2009)

I would buy them if cheap enough and put them on EBAY.  I do not think that you need to worry about buying lights at the auctions. I sorta doubt there are police waiting to sell then follow you home, then again, I could be wrong.


----------



## CallMeAFool2 (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh, yes, thanks TCBud, I really understood that, just was curious.  There is no growing, smoking in my state.  Have to stay clean and while I do not like Southern California, way too busy for me, I may just have to find me a little shack I can afford, as I understand everything is expensive in California, real estate. I would love to just smoke a joint and not feel like a criminal, as I am according to my state laws.  It is very trying on my mind, and I mean that seriously.  Thanks for the post, it was nice of you to take the time to address just me.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 1, 2009)

CallMeAFool2 said:
			
		

> Oh, yes, thanks TCBud, I really understood that, just was curious. There is no growing, smoking in my state. Have to stay clean and while I do not like Southern California, way too busy for me, I may just have to find me a little shack I can afford, as I understand everything is expensive in California, real estate. I would love to just smoke a joint and not feel like a criminal, as I am according to my state laws. It is very trying on my mind, and I mean that seriously. Thanks for the post, it was nice of you to take the time to address just me.


 


only cheap houses in so cal are found in northern los angeles county(palmdale-lancaster) big houses for the price of little old 2 bedroom house in l.a., there is very nice areas depending on were you can afford to live and if you get a med card the san fer valley is a 35 minute drive


----------

